# Neue Mode: Dialer und 0190-Warner aus einer Hand



## Heiko (27 Mai 2002)

Bei den Dialerherstellern scheint sich eine neue Mode breit zu machen: es scheint zum guten Ton zu gehören, sowohl Dialer als auch 0190-Warner aus einer Hand anzubieten.

Am Anfang stand die Mainzer Firma Erodata, die vor ca. einem Jahr die Berliner Firma MyChannel aufkaufte. MyChannel bietet das nach eigener Aussage "meistverkaufte" Dialer-Schutzprogramm - ConnectionWatch - an. Auffällig dabei ist, daß die Werbemethoden von MyChannel nicht immer einem "guten Geschäftsgebaren" entsprechen. So etwas stärkt den seriösen Eindruck der Firma nicht unbedingt.
Das Engagement von MyChannel ging so weit, daß diese Firma ein "Gütesiegel" für Dialer anbieten wollte und - zugegebenermaßen sehr umfangreiche und sinnvolle - Verhaltensregels für Dialeranbieter erarbeitete.

Nun zieht die Düsseldorfer EOPS GmbH nach und bietet unter www.dialer-control.de einen eigenen Dialerwarner an. EOPS ist der Hersteller des bekannten X-Diver.

Stellt sich die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, daß sich die Anbieter selbst überwachen. Die Umfrage, die zu diesem Thema auf computerbetrug.de und dialerhilfe.de lief, zeigte ein eindeutiges Ergebnis: 1.005 von 1.283 (entspricht ca. 78 %) Umfrageteilnehmern meinten "Alles Schwindel" (441) oder "Lieber eine gesetzliche Regelung" (564).
Bei Betrachtung dieser Zahlen ergibt sich für mich das eindeutige Bild, daß die Verbraucher keinesfalls wollen, daß sich die Anbieter selbst überwachen. Offensichtlich erkennen das die Anbieter aber nicht, oder wollen es nicht erkennen. Nun ist es an den Verbrauchern ob sie diese Selbstkontrolle unterstützen oder ihr einfach durch nicht-Nutzung des Programms eine Absage erteilen. Mir jedenfalls wäre eine Kontrolle in neutraler Hand weitaus lieber.


----------



## sascha (27 Mai 2002)

zu diesem beitrag von mir das klassische jein. selbstverständlich ist neutrale überwachung weitaus besser als eine halbherzige selbstkontrolle - zumal diese (stichwort spamming) ja in den vergangenen monaten ziemlich versagt hat. 

andererseits frage ich mich, warum man ein programm wie dialer-control nicht nutzen sollte - nur, um einem dialerbetreiber unbedingt seine "missachtung" auszudrücken. ohne hier eine lanze für eops brechen zu wollen, aber das programm scheint mir wirklich gut zu sein. übersichtlich, offenbar recht zuverlässig, einfach in der anwendung, mit weniger bugs behaftet als yaw3. und kostenlos obendrein. die nutzung des programms heisst ja nicht automatisch, der forderung nach besseren rechtlichen regelungen und mehr verbraucherschutz eine absage zu erteilen...

cu,

sascha


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2002)

Die Frage nach Achtung oder Mißachtung ist meiner Meinung nach die falsche. Es geht hier nicht darum, für wie vertrauenswürdig ich die Hersteller halte, sonder darum, wie sinnvoll eine Selbstkontrolle in diesem Zusammenhang ist. Daß die Hersteller nicht an einer neutralen Kontrolle interessiert sind, hat sich ja eindeutig an der Sache mit dem Antivir gezeigt (unabhängig davon, daß die Erkennung sachlich falsch war).
Die 0190-Nummern haben sich mittlerweile eigentlich fast selbst überlebt. Sinnvolle Anwendung gibt es kaum noch. 
Sondernummern (egal ob 0180 oder 0190) werden immer mehr auch zur Umgehung von Gewährleistungsrechten genutzt. Das ist mal eine andere Form von Mißbrauch.
Die Geschichte hat meiner Meinung nach gezeigt, daß die Branche nicht zur Selbstkontrolle fähig ist. Dafür ist zu viel Geld im Spiel. Das, was aktuell läuft, ist eher die Suche nach einem Wettbewerbsvorteil als eine Lösung zu mehr Seriösität.


----------



## dialerfucker (27 Mai 2002)

Der Wettbewerbsvorteil scheint mir auch eine wichtige Rolle dabei zu spielen.
EOPS verkauft dann Sexheftchen und Bibeln, ist ja schön, wenn man ein zweites Standbein hat...Spass beiseite, das ändert ja nun echt nichts dran, dass es auch EOPS schnurzegal ist, wie der Anbieter den X-Diver einsetzt (Bsp.: simhack, etc...). 
Demnächst tanzen auch noch Andreas und Peter mit eigener Anti-Dialersoftware an. Ich freu mich schon...  8)


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2002)

*bei mir funktioniert es auch prima...*

Hab schon fleissig geprüft.
Es installiert nur 4 Dateien (dc.exe, dc.dll, install.log und uninstall.exe).
Es nimmt keine Verbindung mit irgendwlechen Internetservern auf ausser man klickt auf "Nach Update Suchen". Und Selbst da wird nur folgende URL aufgerufen: "http://www.dialer-control.de/get_data.php?P=V", welche wiederum den Versionsstring zurückliefert.

An Dialern wurden sowohl der X-Diver als auch: aconti, stardialer, beate uhse dialer und interfun Dialer erkannt. Auch Zugriffe via CAPI (ISDN) und COM-Ports erkennt das Programm, wobei es etwas seltsam ist dass beim Start von VMware Dialer-Control anzeigt, das vmware.exe auf COM1 Zugreifen will.

Was ich nicht gut finde ist die Regelvergabe; wenn man z.B. sich mit dem Explorer Einwählt und klickt dann "Zugriffe von diesem Programm immer erlauben" an, so wählt man sich auch ungehemmt mit einer 0190-er Nummer ein wenn denn ein Dialer sich als Standardverbindung einträgt...

Hans


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2002)

*Re: bei mir funktioniert es auch prima...*



			
				hanso2 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich nicht gut finde ist die Regelvergabe; wenn man z.B. sich mit dem Explorer Einwählt und klickt dann "Zugriffe von diesem Programm immer erlauben" an, so wählt man sich auch ungehemmt mit einer 0190-er Nummer ein wenn denn ein Dialer sich als Standardverbindung einträgt...


Hier hängt das Problem vermutlich im System. Hast Du mal einen ActiveX-Dialer getestet?


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2002)

*denkfehler seitens dc*

Die Option sollte eher heissen "Zugriffe zu dieser *Nummer* immer / nie erlauben". Denke mal is nen Denkfehler. Wird hoffentlich bald geändert. Am besten wäre ne Auswahl, von jedem/diesem Programmen zu jeder/dieser Nummer immer/nie erlauben...
So wie bei Norton Personal Firewall...

Hans


----------



## Feofan (12 Juni 2002)

*Re: denkfehler seitens dc*

Es gibt 2 Moglichkeiten bei DialerControl: Zugriffe von diesem Programm immer erlauben....
1. Nur fur diese Nummer
2. Fur alle Nummer (nicht empfohlen!!)

Ich empfehle die 2. Moglichkeit nicht zu benutzen. Dann kann Explorer nur deine standart nummer wahlen.
Wo ist der Fehler?


----------



## Rahmat (15 Juni 2002)

@Sascha,

ich denke Du irrst, wenn Du sagst, dass die Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle nicht oder nur lau funktioniert. Sie funktioniert bestens.
Dein Fehler ist nur, das sie ein Organ der Anbieter ist und ihre Aufgabe genau das Gegenteil von dem ist, was Du glaubst, das es ist.
Sie soll Gewinne maximieren, sonst gar nichts.
Und das macht sie perfekt.
"Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle" ist doch nur ein Name, wie Otto oder Max, hat aber nichts damit zu tun, was diese Organisation macht.
Du kannst Dich im Chat doch auch "Zorro der große Rächer" nennen und in "Wirklichkeit" eher ein Pantoffelheld sein.
Kein Mensch wird Dir den "großen Rächer" ernsthaft abkaufen (was manchmal auch ein Fehler sein kann, wenn ich an die amoklaufenden Schüler in letzter Zeit denke).
Aber bei der "Freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle" meint jeder, dass die "freiwillig selbst kontrollieren". Wieso eigentlich ist doch marktwirtschaftlich gesehen ein Schwachsinn, sozusagen eine "Contradictio in eo ipso". (Was ich noch alles weiß!)
(Übrigens weißt Du was Bildung ist? Bildung ist das was übrig bleibt, wenn man alles vergessen hat. War jetzt nicht überheblich oder belehrend gemeint, ist mir nur gerade bei meinem Latein-Zitat eingefallen.)

 Rahmat


----------



## dialerfucker (15 Juni 2002)

@Rahmat;

Hi Rahmat,

kaum bist Du wieder hier, gerät mein Weltbild ins Wanken!
Wie ist das jetzt nun mit der "Freiwilligen Feuerwehr" hier im Kaff?*pyromanz*
Kann ich überhaupt davon ausgehen, dass die Löschen, wenn es bei uns brennt oder gehen die nur kurz rein, um Benzin auszuschütten???
Was machen die "Malteser" wirklich? Steckt dahinter eine Aquavit-Handelsgesellschaft??? 
Was ist die wahre Aufgabe der Verbraucherministerin?
Den Konsumenten zu verstärktem Verbrauch anzuregen???
Welche Funktion erfüllen Andreas und sein Peterle?
Fragen ohne Ende. Ich sitz wieder in der Ecke und lese Rilke...

Ist aber trotzdem schön, dass Du wieder hier bist!


----------



## Rahmat (15 Juni 2002)

Hi dialerfucker,

>@Rahmat; 

>Hi Rahmat, 

>kaum bist Du wieder hier, gerät mein Weltbild ins Wanken! 

Das ist halt das Problem mit den Weltbildern.  
Am besten ganz von jeder Vorstellung und jedem Weltbild trennen.
Da kommt dann wieder das befreiende "They are coming to take me away, hihihohohaha"-feeling.

>Wie ist das jetzt nun mit der "Freiwilligen Feuerwehr" hier im Kaff?*pyromanz* 
>Kann ich überhaupt davon ausgehen, dass die Löschen, wenn es bei uns brennt oder gehen die nur kurz rein, um Benzin auszuschütten???

Also ganz pragmatisch würde ich mal vorsichtshalber nicht mit der Frau des Feuerwehrkommandanten schlafen.  

>Was machen die "Malteser" wirklich? Steckt dahinter eine Aquavit-Handelsgesellschaft??? 

Diese Verbindung war selbst mir neu, aber sehr interessant.
Dem sollte man mal weiter nachgehen.

>Was ist die wahre Aufgabe der Verbraucherministerin? 
>Den Konsumenten zu verstärktem Verbrauch anzuregen??? 

Also ich denke, mit dieser Interpretation erlebst Du zumindest keine negativen Ent-täuschungen. Du bist bereits
"ent-täuscht". Da sind wir wieder bei dem Punkt, dass "Ent-Täuschungen" ja die besten Dinge sind die einem im Leben wiederfahren.

>Welche Funktion erfüllen Andreas und sein Peterle? 
Hilfe, wer? 
Bitte um Aufklärung, möchte meine literarischen Lücken schließen.


>Fragen ohne Ende. Ich sitz wieder in der Ecke und lese Rilke...

Das mit den Fragen und Antworten? 

Ich habe ja nur den beschränkten Ausschnitt gekannt. Hier ist der Brief zwar gekürzt, aber doch noch etwas aussagekräftiger:
http://www.ti-amo.at/inhalt_reflex/b3_rilke_brief_dichter_kappus.htm
Die Site ist eine "Homo"-Site, merkt man aber zuerst gar nicht. Mit viel Liebe gemacht. 
Und was alles drauf ist Literatur usw. echt klasse. Bloß die Navigation läßt sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Ich für mich persönlich habe mit Homosexualität ja überhaupt nichts am Hut. Aber ich war mal während einer Gruppe in München (hab ja schon von meinem Sannyas-dasein erzählt) in einer nahegelegenen "Homo"-Kneipe. Sicherheitshalber ("kleiner Feigling") in weiblicher Begleitung, nur für den Fall der Fälle   . Ich glaube ich war in meinem ganzen Leben an noch keinem Ort, der so liberal und tolerant und respektvoll war. War echt ein Erlebnis, schöner Ort und tolle Menschen.

>Ist aber trotzdem schön, dass Du wieder hier bist! 

Finde ich auch. Aber jetzt schnell noch zum baden ins Wasser. Ist noch schöner.

mfg   Rahmat 

P.S. Wenn es noch eines Beweises bedurft hätte, dass "FST-e.v."/"Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefon\"mehrwertdienste\"" nur ein Deckname für die "*F*eindliche *S*elbstschutztruppe aller *T*elefonbetrüger zur Abwehr längst überfälliger gesetzlicher Maßnahmen" ist (Ihr erinnert euch), die FST hat ihn selbst erbracht, eben mit der Ablehnung der längst überfälligen gesetzlichen Maßnahmen.
Von daher hat meine damalige Nasmensgebung ja fast was prophetisches. Ich hoffe, dass sich meine anderen  Prophezeiungen ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=309&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15 8.Beitrag)nicht auch noch erfüllen.
Ich hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass sich die FST öffentlich so offensichtlich demaskiert und von einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung immer noch nicht erkannt wird. Hat ja schon fast was vom Märchen "Des Kaisers neue Kleider".


----------



## dialerfucker (15 Juni 2002)

@Rahmat;
...was auch immer Rilke bewegt hat diesen Brief zu schreiben, irgendwie hat besagter Ausschnitt was. 

Der FST und gleichartigen Vereinigungen kann man derzeit eigentlich nur verwundert zusehen. Vielleicht bringen derartige Statements aber wie beim Pyromanen eine sexuelle Erregung hervor. Unter diesem Aspekt kann selbigen Vereinigungen zumindest der Status eingeschränkter Zurechnungsfähigkeit wegen triebhaftem Zwangsverhalten bescheinigt werden... :crazy:


----------



## Rahmat (16 Juni 2002)

Hi dialerfucker,



			
				dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> ...was auch immer Rilke bewegt hat diesen Brief zu schreiben, irgendwie hat besagter Ausschnitt was.



Klar, sonst hätte ich ihn ja auch nicht gepostet  .
Mir ging's nur darum zu zeigen, dass er vielleicht in einem ganz anderen Zusammenhang für ganz andere Menschen eine ganz andere Bedeutung haben kann.
Dies sollte eher eine Dimension hinzufügen, als entwerten.



			
				dialerfucker schrieb:
			
		

> Der FST und gleichartigen Vereinigungen kann man derzeit eigentlich nur verwundert zusehen. Vielleicht bringen derartige Statements aber wie beim Pyromanen eine sexuelle Erregung hervor. Unter diesem Aspekt kann selbigen Vereinigungen zumindest der Status eingeschränkter Zurechnungsfähigkeit wegen triebhaftem Zwangsverhalten bescheinigt werden... :crazy:



Mich wunderts gar nicht, ich halte es nach meiner Einschätzung nur für konsequent. Das einzige, was mich wundert ist wie gesagt nur die Dreistigkeit und Unverfrorenheit, mit der sich diese Institutionen jetzt outen.
Und ich habe eher das Gefühl sie kriegen jetzt nen "Hänger", wenn sie das schöne Geld für ihre Auftraggeber nicht mehr ganz so sehr in Strömen fließen sehen.
Aber vielleicht kann man Geldgier ja auch als Grund für Unzurechnungsfähigkeit gelten lassen.
Dann könnten wir aber gleich unser ganzes Straf- und Zivilrecht im Klo runterspülen   .

 mfg Rahmat


----------



## Rahmat (22 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> ChaosLAN B.T.


 :-? ???? :-? 

Hi Heiko, schau mal wieder vorbei, weil auf einen "Uraltthread" "geantwortet" wurde.

Kann es sein, dass die Regeln im Forum sich geändert haben? Stichwort: "Zitate", "Eigene Artikel löschen", ...

Ist das Absicht oder kam das mit einem PHPBB-Update ?

Liebe Grüße

 Rahmat 

Oh, da hat sich was überschnitten.
Gast gecancelt und Zitat geht wieder.


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2005)

Hi Rahmat,
 das waren kein Antworten sondern nur Fullquotes, ohne  jeden eigenen  Beitrag 
Google "fabriziert" ab und zu  Links auf das Forum im Quotemodus 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (22 März 2005)

Hi TF,

aber gerade eben kam bei mir beim Versuch zu zitieren, die Meldung, dass das nur Mods gestattet ist. D.h. zitieren ging nur manuell, aber nicht mit dem Zitat-Button.


Kurz darauf ging es plötzlich wieder?

Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich in manchen threads die Erlaubnis habe eigene Beiträge zu löschen, in anderen nicht, was mich dann doch verwundert hat.


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2005)

Hi Rahmat

wahrscheinlich bist du mitten in den Editiervorgang reingeraten 

Normalerweise solltest du deinen Beitrag löschen können, solange kein weiterer folgt,
 ab und zu klappt das nicht, warum, ist das Geheimnis der Forensoftware 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Rahmat (22 März 2005)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Rahmat
> 
> wahrscheinlich bist du mitten in den Editiervorgang reingeraten



Macht Sinn, auch die Meldung.



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Normalerweise solltest du deinen Beitrag löschen können , solange kein weiterer folgt,
> ab und zu klappt das nicht, warum ist das Geheimnis der Forensoftware
> 
> Gruß
> tf



Ja die Forensoftware,...
Ich kann's ja notfalls umgehen, indem ich edit mache und alles lösche, dann bleibt halt ein leerer Beitrag stehen.
Interessiert mich halt so ein bißchen. Vielleicht setze ich PHPBB selber mal ein, in irgendeiner fernen (oder auch nicht ganz so fernen) Zukunft....
Aber das sind noch ungelegte Eier.

Liebe Grüße
 Rahmat


----------



## technofreak (22 März 2005)

Rahmat schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Grüße
> Rahmat



Auch an dich , laß dich mal wieder blicken altes Haus   

Gruß
tf

PS: Im  Nachbarthread 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9686
 verbreitet zwar jemand  grauenhafte Langeweile und Öde, 
aber das geht auch vorbei, das Forum hat schon Schlimmeres verdaut


----------

